# hi



## gillsboy

hello everyone just thought that id say hi


----------



## Andyman

Alrite gillsboy nice avin ya @ da forum!


----------



## Anonymous

Welcome Gillsboy hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## t-bo

Haya gillsboy! welcome


----------



## nattyb

hey there!


----------



## manda

hey n welcome
manda xxx


----------



## cornmorphs

hi dude


----------



## gillsboy

4 days and im a super regular :shock:


----------



## t-bo

Hmm, yeah maybe we should change the post number criteria for the ranks.. but most people dont get to over 100 posts in 4 days


----------



## Nursey

Welcome to the forum hope you enjoy it here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andyman

hey nursery you can tell he has enjoyed it, he's a super regular already and your still a hatchling LMFAO :lol:


----------



## t-bo

Andyman said:


> hey nursery you can tell he has enjoyed it, he's a super regular already and your still a hatchling LMFAO :lol:


*t-bo looks at the wordgame thread*


----------



## gillsboy

-thought. hmm i wonder if i can catch up to t-bo by the end of the year.end thought- i have a new challange :lol:


----------



## nattyb

> *t-bo looks at the wordgame thread*


lol yeah hes had a busy few days


----------



## gillsboy

yeah now i in the top ten posters


----------



## gillsboy

now im 8th already. im truly addicted


----------



## Anonymous

Its all about Quality over Quantity :wink:


----------



## gillsboy

lolyeah but your quality gets better the more u pose :lol:


----------



## gillsboy

how many postes is it untill u become a forum citizen


----------



## gillsboy

dont worry i just found out 250. lol


----------



## Andyman

You are a forum citizen!


----------



## gillsboy

yeah i fought it was 300 to become a citizen but i was wrong


----------

